# Tae Kwon Do Instructor shot - Miami



## Emptyhand (Nov 15, 2007)

From a martial arts brother from American Kenpo, 

I just wanted to express my condolences to the Tae Kwon Do community for the loss of Grand Master Instructor Young Soo Do of Young's Tae Kwon Do in North Miami, Florida. 

Grand Master Instructor Young Soo Do was shot by an armed man, who is currently being sought by law enforcement.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a loss for the entire Martial Arts community.

a link to the news story.

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/miami_dade/northeast/story/305743.html


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2007)

My Sincere sorrow.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2007)

.


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 15, 2007)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Nov 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Spelunker (Nov 18, 2007)

*Police searching for suspect who shot Tae Kwon Do instructor*





*Related Links*


Video: Tae Kwon Do instructor shot

NORTH MIAMI, Fla. (WSVN) -- Police are investigating a shooting after two men, including a beloved local Tae Kwon Do instructor, were gunned down in broad daylight.
Rescue crews airlifted the victims, who were shot several times, in serious condition to Jackson Memorial Hospital. 
The martial arts teacher, 62-year-old Grand Master Instructor Young Soo Do, took several bullets in the abdominal area. Do has been teaching Tae Kwon Do for 20 years. "He's a great, outstanding man in the community. I mean that's what we can say about him. That's why I know the police officers are very concerned and all the students are very concerned for his well being," said Jorge Ardura.
The shooting happened behind his academy on 128th Street and West Dixie Highway. "They were found by the two cars, the yellow van and the black car. What they were doing, were not exactly sure. All we do know is that they we're in the parking lot, and they were shot," said North Miami Police Lt. Neil Cuevas.
Police have not released the identity of the second victim. He sustained bullet wounds to his leg and remains in serious condition along with Do.
According to witnesses, a man walked up to the victims and began shooting without making any demands. The subject then fled through an adjacent alleyway to a waiting Mercedes Benz. "We are currently looking for a black male, age unknown, who as wearing a white tank top, jean shorts and a mustache. He was seen running from this location," said Cuevas.
If you have any information on this shooting, call Miami-Dade Crime Stoppers at 305-471-TIPS. Remember, you can always remain anonymous, and you may be eligible for a reward.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Spelunker (Nov 18, 2007)

*Community raises reward for killer of Tae Kwon Do instructor*




*Related Links*


Video: Community raises reward on the search of ki

NORTH MIAMI BEACH, Fla. (WSVN) -- Family, friends and former students gathered Thursday evening to remember a Tae Kwon Do instructor who was murdered outside his studio Saturday. 
The viewing for Young Soo Do was held in Northeast Miami-Dade. 
On Wednesday the community helped raise the reward to find his killer. According to North Miami Police, more than $50,000 has been pledged to reward anyone who provides information that leads to the arrest of Do's killer.
At a Tuesday meeting, the North Miami council pledged a total of $10,000 to Miami-Dade Crime Stoppers, and the Korean-American Association of South Florida.
Do and Leclerc Prosper were standing in the back of his North Miami Studio Saturday when they were shot. Do died on Saturday and Prosper remains in stable condition at Miami's Jackson Memorial Hospital.
Police are looking for a 2003 to 2005 black Mercedes that was seen leaving the crime scene.
If you have any information on this murder, call Miami-Dade Crime Stoppers at 305-471-TIPS. Remember, you can always remain anonymous, and you may be eligible for a reward.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 18, 2007)

.


----------



## TKDmel (Nov 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 19, 2007)

My condolences :asian:


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2007)

.


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 19, 2007)

.


----------

